# Java > Dveloppement Web en Java > Servlets/JSP >  La servlet strutsServlet est marque comme indisponible

## NarbOni

Bonjour  tous,

Voil mon soucis, je suis DBA et on me demande de migrer la BDD d'une (vieille) application java. Etant curieux de nature, et afin de controler que tout se passe correctement, j'ai demand les sources de l'application.

J'ai donc recu 3 dossiers composs comme suit :



```

```

J'ai donc cr sous Eclipse un projet tomcat, et j'ai rgl les diffrentes erreurs que j'ai pu y trouver.

Lorsque je dmarre mon tomcat, et que je vais dans tomcat manager, je vois bien mon application (ares) qui y apparait et est dmarre.

Mais lorsque je lance un navigateur web sous Eclipse, et que j'entre dans l'url :



> http://localhost:8080/ares


L'URL est modifie et deviens 




> http://localhost:8080/servletControleur?page=login


Avec une belle erreur 404...

J'ai une erreur dans ma log Tomcat :




> 20 oct. 2011 10:20:14 org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationContext log
> INFO: La servlet strutsServlet est marqu comme indisponible
> 20 oct. 2011 10:20:14 org.apache.catalina.core.StandardContext loadOnStartup
> GRAVE: La servlet /ares a gnr une exception "load()"
> java.lang.ClassCastException: org.apache.struts.action.ActionServlet cannot be cast to javax.servlet.Servlet
> 	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardWrapper.loadServlet(StandardWrapper.java:1104)
> 	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardWrapper.load(StandardWrapper.java:981)
> 	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardContext.loadOnStartup(StandardContext.java:4042)
> 	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardContext.start(StandardContext.java:4348)
> ...


Je vous met des fichiers qui me paraissent important afin de russir  lancer cette application..

web.xml


```

```


struts-config.xml


```

```


index.htm


```

```


servletControleur.java


```

```



Merci de votre aide,
NarbO

----------


## NarbOni

Bon j'ai rsolu une partie du problme, j'essayais de faire tourner l'application sur un tomcat 6, puis 5.5, puis 5. 

Mais en fait, elle est tellement vieille qu'elle tournait sur un tomcat 4.1.x.

Bon, l'erreur est partie, j'arrive  lancer mon dbug sur mon application, malheureusement, lorsque je dploie l'application en lancant :

http://localhost:8080/ares

l'url se modifie en http://localhost:8080/servletControleur?page=login

Au bout d'un moment, je n'ai plus la main sur le dbug, et la page reste blanche.. et je suis bloqu.

J'ai donc regard mes logs tomcat, et j'ai une norme stacktrace avec des erreurs.

stackTrace


```

```

Merci,
NarbO

----------

